# resultantly = επομένως, συνεπώς, ως εκ τούτου, κατά συνέπεια



## nickel (Oct 27, 2011)

*resultantly* = as a result

Δεν έχει καμιά σημασία που τα περισσότερα λεξικά την αγνοούν.
Υπάρχει στο Wiktionary και έχει χιλιάδες ευρήματα στο uk.

Γνωριστήκαμε εδώ:

The only option was to cut domestic costs by slashing wages, pensions and social benefits. Resultantly output contracted by 18 per cent in 2009, while unemployment surged to over 20 per cent. Yet two years down the line, Latvia is pushing growth of 5 per cent as external competitiveness and confidence are restored.


----------



## unique (Oct 28, 2011)

Ως αποτέλεσμα; συνακόλουθα; ως επακόλουθο;


----------



## nickel (Oct 28, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Δεν χρησιμοποιώ τα «ως αποτέλεσμα» και «ως επακόλουθο» σαν σκέτα επιρρήματα. Τα χρησιμοποιώ περισσότερο στην σύνταξη «έχει ως αποτέλεσμα» ή με αντικείμενο («ως αποτέλεσμα όλων των παραπάνω»). Προτιμώ το «κατά συνέπεια» για σκέτο επίρρημα. Δεν ξέρω πόσο αυτό είναι προσωπική ιδιαιτερότητα ή ευρύτερη προτίμηση.


----------

